# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Czy to moze byc parkinson?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od paru lat towarzyszy mi drzenie rak zaczelo sie około 9 roku życia  Nasila sie z wiekiem . Niezbyt widocznie drzy rowniez glowa, czego moga byc to objawy ?

----------


## nnn123

Mogą lecz nie muszą. Bez badań (i np. testu z l-dopą) tego się nie powie. Koniecznie neurolog. Parkinson raczej nie występuje w wieku 9 lat, ale kto wie?

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## gabri

Tutaj lekarz neurolog się kłania. Nie ma co panikować tylko zapisać się na wizytę i w razie potwierdzenia diagnozy starać się o skierowanie do Gamma knife do stolicy. Na szczęście ta choroba jest już uleczalna i nie ma czego się bać, bo to zabieg bezinwazyjny.

----------


## nnn123

Heh, słyszałem o eksperymentalnych zabiegach na ch. parkinosna ale pierwsze słyszę żeby je robili każdemu i to jeszcze bezinwazyjnie...

----------


## aniula_olk

! no właśnie, można jakieś bliższe informacje o tej uleczalności parkinsona?

----------

